# Super crispy fried chicken!!!



## Bacardi (Jan 3, 2009)

My guests and I found this chicken was incredible!

One hour in a buttermilk brine (salted buttermilk)
Sprinkle a little rub of:
1 part garlic powder
1 part cayenne pepper
2 parts brown or white sugar
2 parts kosher salt

Dredge directly in AP flour...Then in egg...Then in crushed kettle cooked potato chips and fry.  This was AMAZING.  It was super crispy yet the frying did soften the chip coating...











Steak and mashed were made by my wife





This was the best closeup of six takes, camera isn't good at closeups...


----------



## QSis (Jan 3, 2009)

You come up to my house and make these for me RIGHT NOW!!! (please)

Looks incredible, Bacardi!

Lee


----------



## JoeV (Jan 3, 2009)

Stop in Cleveland first before going to Boston. Yummo! I love kettle chips, just ask my adjustable belt.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice Bacardi!  I was watching a Diners Drive-ins and Dives marathon last night (or part of it anyway) and there were 3 different episodes with places that Guy said "that is the best fried chicken I have ever tasted".  Maybe you should get him to taste yours!

I am going to try this.


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

JoeV said:


> Stop in Cleveland first before going to Boston. Yummo! I love kettle chips, just ask my adjustable belt.


 
I'll be sure to be around too !!


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I suggest anyone who likes fried chicken tries this!


----------



## Turkeyman (Jan 7, 2009)

That chicken looks awesome. Question, did you rub the chicken with the spices after buttermilk brining but before dredging? I guess that would make sense, but just want to make sure!

I just might try this soon, looks excellent.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea, you need the spices under the outer layer (the flour) or they will burn. Some can be mixed in with the coating, but I like to soak, then rub, then dredge in flour. What I have always wondered, is if I could put the spices in the buttermilk soak? Would the spices cling to the chicken with the soak then be overcoated with the flour?
Oh, and I also liked UB's method of a mix of cornmeal and flour for the coating. What did he say? 2 cornmeal to 1 flour?


----------



## letscook (Jan 7, 2009)

I have done this with Sour cream and Chives flavored potato chips, the only thing i did was use chiken tenders, dipped them in sour cream and then rolled them into the crushed chips and then baked them. they were great.  I also use one I saw it on paula dean that was really good,  I replaced djon mustard for the yellow mustard in the dipping sauce.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...honey-mustard-dipping-sauce-recipe/index.html


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 7, 2009)

Turkeyman said:


> That chicken looks awesome. Question, did you rub the chicken with the spices after buttermilk brining but before dredging? I guess that would make sense, but just want to make sure!
> 
> I just might try this soon, looks excellent.



I reread it and kind of formated it wrong...
1. BM brine
2. Remove from brine and sprinkle on rub
3. Coat with flour
4. Dip in beaten egg(s), hold the chicken for about 5 sec to let excess drip off
5. Coat in crushed kettle chips.

I can tell you regular potato chips were very boring, not very crisp...  



Maverick2272 said:


> Yea, you need the spices under the outer layer (the flour) or they will burn. Some can be mixed in with the coating, but I like to soak, then rub, then dredge in flour. What I have always wondered, is if I could put the spices in the buttermilk soak? Would the spices cling to the chicken with the soak then be overcoated with the flour?
> Oh, and I also liked UB's method of a mix of cornmeal and flour for the coating. What did he say? 2 cornmeal to 1 flour?



I've experimented with adding spices to the buttermilk...First if you do a real brine, if you let it soak for much more than a few hours it'll be too salty...If you don't salt it, osmosis or the things penetrating the skin cannot happen...So you need some salt but not too much and to let it soak overnight.  Perhaps I never found the right balance of salt and time, but a rub seems to be superior at least of "intensity" of flavor...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info. I am not a huge fan of salt, and my main complaint with KFC is too much salt, so for now I think I will stick with the rub.


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 7, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I am not a huge fan of salt, and my main complaint with KFC is too much salt, so for now I think I will stick with the rub.



Sounds good.  If you make this let use know!


----------



## Sedagive (Jan 18, 2009)

I make something very similar.  I use boneless, skinless chicken breasts, dip them in sour cream (maybe a 1/4 in thick coating) and them roll them in crushed Cheezit crackers.  Bake at 350 for about 45 minutes.  Yum.





letscook said:


> I have done this with Sour cream and Chives flavored potato chips, the only thing i did was use chiken tenders, dipped them in sour cream and then rolled them into the crushed chips and then baked them. they were great. I also use one I saw it on paula dean that was really good, I replaced djon mustard for the yellow mustard in the dipping sauce.
> Chicken Nuggets with Honey Mustard Dipping Sauce Recipe : Paula Deen : Food Network


----------



## radhuni (Jan 18, 2009)

My DH love fried chicken I will try this recipe.


----------

